# Icc10



## Talismaniac (22. Februar 2010)

Schönen guten Abend Buffies )
Ich öffne zwar nur sehr selten einen fred, aber heute möcht ich euch mal was erzählen.

Es war Samstag Nachmittag, ich loggte mich mit meinen Tank ein und wollte an diesem Abend unbedingt Raiden gehen. Da ich seit Gezeiten bei einen " unaussprechliches Wort " von 4,8k herumkreise, wollte ich versuchen mal ICC10 Random mitzugehen. Whispers gabs genug, dennoch fiel ich immer beim " Zweites unaussprechliches Wort " durch. Soweit so schlecht, wiedermal war ich am Boden zerstört.
Ich schrieb in den Gildenchannel " Lfg ICC10, nur so aus spaß, mal gucken wie weit wir kommen ;D ", prompt meldeten sich ein Paar Leute und ich fing an einen Termin übern Kalender zu setzen und zum einladen. (Ich hatte keine Ahnung was die Leute für einen " unaussprechliches Wort" hatten, aber egal, wir gingen jah nur zum Spaß)
8 Leute, 1 Tank und 1 Heiler fehlten noch, egal, suchen wir uns Random Leute. Gesagt, getan. Ne halbe Stunde gesucht und dann war auch schon der Termin fällig. Alle rein, durchgebufft, die Trash mobgruppen waren weg + Fallen. Kein Wipe. (Ein bisschen Stolz war ich schon auf die Leute, da ich nichtmal wusste wieviel Schaden diese machten, da ich kein Recount AddOn oder sonstiges besitze.)
Nun standen wir vorm Ersten Boss, viele das erste Mal. (Darunter ich)
Alle nochmal durchgebufft und los gings, mit einer 1minütigen Erklärung. Wipe. Ach Kacke, das war mies, gerade mal 20% weniger hatte er. Egal, die Leute noch topmotiviert und weiter gings. 
Nächster Try auf 50%. Super Leute! So muss es sein. 
Die Nächsten 10 Wipes (Ungelogen) tümmelten wir wieder bei 70-80% herum. (Viele Randoms wären schon wieder gegangen, aber da wir nebenbei im TS eine gemütlich Plauderrunde zwischen den Kämpfen hatten, war es uns egal). Noch ein Try. 40% - Wipe. Nicht schon wieder. Schön langsam fingen die ersten an sich nicht mehr zu konzentrieren - Also Rauch- und Konzentrationspause. 
Alle zurück, wieder 2 Wipes auf 50% (Hmpf) Motivation war dahin... Als raidleiter ergriff ich das Wort, wurde ein bisschen streng und sagte: "Leute, konzentriert euch, wenn wir jetzt nicht auf 30% kommen lassen wirs, ansonsten noch 1 Try) Selbes Spiel. 20%. 
Ok Motivation war da, aber konzentration fehlte - Ich erhob meine Stimme im Ts und alle versicherten mit 100% zu geben. Ein Letztes Mal kam die Buffrunde und dann ein "GO" im TS. Alle 10% wurde von mir die laute Bemerkung der Konzentration und "Mehr Schaden Bitte" gegeben. 10% ich liege im Dreck, nur mehr der Druiden Tank. Ich wurde diesmal wirklich laut (Tut mir nochmal Leid^^) und schrie. "MACHT DEN JETZT DOWN, 10%, DAS SCHAFFT IHR, KONZENTRATION UND ALLE CD´s ZÜNDEN GOGOGOGO" Jeden einzelnen Prozent annähernd das gleiche geschrieen und Zack er liegt. 

Eine Sekunde stille, jeden, der kein Push-to-Talk anhatte, hörte man einmal durchatmen. Danach Freudenschreie/GZ Rufe/Gespamme im Raid usw usf. Alle hüpfen, alle freuten sich. Ich war den Tränen nah und bin es jetzt, wenn ich mich daran Erinnere, noch immer. Es war einfach ein Wahnsinns Epischer Moment, den ich nie mehr vergessen möchte. Es war, als würd ein Stein von der Schulter fallen, der dem Mond gleich kommt. Es war einfach.. ich kann es nicht beschreiben... Es war wieder WoW.

Ich weiss ganz ehrlich selber nicht was ich euch damit sagen will, vllt das "unaussprechliches Wort" nicht alles ist, oder das WoW Spaß machen sollte.. Keine Ahnung sucht es euch für euch selber raus. Für mich war es definitiv einer der Schönsten Momente in WoW. 
Danke Blizzard für so ein tolles Spiel!


----------



## _Kayla_ (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratulation


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste richtig grinsen wie ich das gelesen hab


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solche Momente sind toll, vor allem wenn man sie nicht erwartet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gearscore- und Recountfanatiker-----schneidet euch eine Scheibe ab.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (22. Februar 2010)

war bei mir beim ersten ma auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wir hatten keine whipes xxD abr war ein schöner moment als er dann lag war damals ne woche zuvor drinne da whippten wir ... 
gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sciloi (22. Februar 2010)

Gratulation 

Genau das sind die schönsten Momente im Spiel

Dank gewisser Addon´s eher selten

Muss ja alles schnell gehn, am besten schnell durch und dann sich wieder tagelang langweilen


----------



## Tyraila (22. Februar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> "MACHT DEN JETZT DOWN, 10%, DAS SCHAFFT IHR, KONZENTRATION UND ALLE CD´s ZÜNDEN *GOGOGOGO*"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) schreien muss man nicht! 




Talismaniac schrieb:


> *GOGOGOGO*"




ich hasse dieses "gogogogogogogogo" gesabbel




aber sonst 

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Talismaniac (22. Februar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses "gogogogogogogogo" gesabbel



Ich eigentlich auch, aber da ich früher counter strike gespielt hab und mir in dem moment nichts besseres eingefallen is, is mir das so rausgeplatzt :X


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. Februar 2010)

WICKED


----------



## Gerti (22. Februar 2010)

Wir nutzten Recount und einige aus dem Raid bestimmt auch Gearscore, jedoch als der Prof/Sindragosa das erste mal lagen, war das gejubel auch groß. 
Und wir stehen jetzt vorm LichKing und sind schon einige Stunden dort gewiped (irgendwie ist nix mit schnell durch ogogog ._.) und ich denke, wenn der liegt gibts richtig Party im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (22. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> alter das ist NUR ein spiel, betonung auf nur.
> wär mal schön wenn jemand schreiben würde das sein erster sex geil war aber gut, für manche tuts wow ja auch(blutelfinnen *flüster* oder auch blutelfen *flüstern off*)



1. Jah du hast recht, es ist nur ein Spiel, aber ein sehr schönes, das auch mal Emotionen freisetzt. (würde es dich nicht nerven bei zB. nem Detektivspiel nicht voranzukommen da es einen bug gibt? -> Emotionen)
2. Was würde es Wildfremde angehen wie mein Erstes Mal war?
3. Es war grauenhaft -.-


----------



## Talismaniac (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



1. Super, ich liebe keine Herausforderungen und hätte gerne alles in meinen Popo geblasen.
2. Gratuliere, so einen wie dich hätte ich da drinnen auch nicht gebraucht.
3. Ohne Skill? Warum liegt der jetzt? Zauberei?

Du bemerkst doch nicht mal deine eigene Ironie, super bist du. So jemand wie du zerstört das Spiel und jammert dann wie schlecht es doch ist.


Edit: *Team* heisst nicht *T*oll *e*in *a*nderer *m*achts sondern sollte *T*otaler *E*insatz *A*ller *M*itarbeiter heissen.. merk dir das fürs Leben.. oder werd Chef..


----------



## Griffith105 (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf *GearScore* geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



kkthxbye


----------



## indi92 (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, das beschriebene Gefühl hab ich immernoch bei vielen Bossen.

Ich finde WoW kann dieses Gefühl immernoch vermitteln. Leider hat Blizz sich darauf festgefahren Epix zu vermitteln und nicht das "epische Gefühl"

Alles in allem ein GZ von meiner Seite, muss zwar erlich sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich nach 5-6 trys weggewesen wäre, aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich den ersten Flügel in und auswendig kenne und mir meine ID nich versaun will mit einem gelegten Boss^^


----------



## Talagath (22. Februar 2010)

Boah ihr seid hier zum Teil echt bescheuert...

Warum müsst ihr immer versuchen, jemandem zu erklären wie er in einem >SPIEL< spaß haben muss? 
Glaubt ihr nicht das ihr mehr davon hättet wenn ihr euch einfach in Ruhe lassen würdet?
Wenn ihr im /2 lest das jemand einen Raid mit mind. 5000 Gearscore sucht, dann joint einfach nicht, es gibt genügend "Casuals" mit denen ihr alternativ raiden gehen könnt...
Genauso ihr selbst ernannten "Pro´s"... Wenn ihr nen "Pro"- Raid haben wollt, mit "Pro"- Spielern und "Pro"-Addons dann sucht gezielt danach, ohne andere Spielweisen dabei zu kritisieren...

Denkt doch mal genau über den Mist den ihr da labert nach.
Ein Fußballer würde doch auch nicht zu nem Tennisspieler gehen, und ihm sagen das Tennis eigentlich "falsch" ist, und überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, und das er sofort anfangen müsse Fußball zu spielen.


----------



## Ayuran (22. Februar 2010)

An erster Stelle einmal ein dickes GZ

ich find das richtig super wenn man sich nochmal über den tod von bossen freuen kann

ich war auch am samstag erstes mal icc aber selbst ohne gearscore gingen die bosse down wie nix und irgendwie kam keine fröhliche stimmung nach einem gelungen try auf 

erst an valithra hats dann gehackt und nach dem 12ten whipe haben wir beschloßen für den tag aufzuhören und nächste woche weiterzuversuchen

ich denke man in wow wirklich nur noch freude erleben wenn man wirklich tausend mal an nem boss whiped und ihn dann mit allen anstrengungen noch down bekommt.

aber sowas ist heutzutage nicht mehr möglich da alle leute nach dem ersten whipe abhauen, an dieser stelle ein danke an meine leute die alle geblieben sind, und eine angefangene id will niemand mit


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...


Man labberst du nen Müll, du hast bestimmt direkt als du LV 80 geworden bist  direkt nen GS von100000000000000000000000000000000000000000 gehabt, und wer sagt das DU skill hast, vielleicht sind die 9 anderen einfach so gut das sie dich ziehn.
Is halt nicht jeder son PRO Gamer wie du, hast bestimmt ICCHero Clear, oder?


----------



## Chuckzz (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß noch früher <3 Das erste mal Kara mit ner Rnd Group clear.. das waren zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man bedenkt das kara noch auf dem niveau knapp unter icc war.. einfach lächerlich ~


----------



## Vizard (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



Habe noch nie dümmeren scheiß gelesen musste echt lachen.

Gutes Equip ----> Boss down.
Schlechtes Equip ----> Boss down.

Wer da mehr Skill hat ist wohl klar ersichtlich nämlich der mit dem Schlechteren Equip.
Aber Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen.

GZ euch jedenfalls.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldenX (22. Februar 2010)

kann sich wer noch dran errinnern wie es war. wo Raggi das erste mal fiel oder Nef, Kael Vashy usw... irgendwie vermiss ich diese Party´s im Ts. Man hört nur noch diese... was droppt der..... Fragen.... Leider


----------



## Acho (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann deine Gefühle auch nachvollziehen...ok ohne Tränen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Etwas zu erreichen mit Mühe und Not macht auch riesig Spass, besonders in WoW.


An alle Gearscore kranken: kann mir einer von euch GARANTIEREN das eine Gruppe die durch Gearscore gecheckt wurde so ohne wipes und allem fails durch die inis/Raids kommt?

Mit sicherheit nicht weil Equip nix mit können zu tun hat.Merkt euch das mal!!!!!

Sicher ist gutes Equip besser für jede ini/Raid aaaber mann muss auch damit umgehen können.


----------



## war_locker (22. Februar 2010)

war auch mal in einer Casual Gruppe, den ersten boss nichtmal gelegt :-D
aber Spass hatten wir bis dahin


----------



## wolfracht (22. Februar 2010)

Gz

So werd ich mich freuen wenn wir endlich mal diesen dämlichen Professor Putricide tot haben...


----------



## SoldenX (22. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Habe noch nie dümmeren scheiß gelesen musste echt lachen.
> 
> Gutes Equip ----> Boss down.
> Schlechtes Equip ----> Boss down.
> ...



es gibt also doch noch welche die so denken wie ich, erst letztens ich als second spec tank dacht mir komm bissel random heros tanken paar marken kommen immer gut..... naja ich komm mit meinem equip auf 36k leben reicht dicke für heros...
ich guck so ein bissel mit gearscore die grp member an... alle über 5k.. ich mit 4.4 war bissel... low aber latte. Schön alles getankt alles lief super.. als ich aber bemerkte das gewisse Schurken in meiner grp niemals die cast der mobs oder bosse gekickt haben fragte ich mal.. warum er das nicht macht........ seine antwort.... er würd dann weniger dmg machen....

Der Schurke hatte ... 5500 gs... so.. und jetzt komm mal an und erklär mir das die Spinner mit hohen GS Skill haben... sry aber da liegst duuuu so falsch @ Grabsch.... sry aber solche heinis wie deiner einer sollten mal bissel mehr überlegen was sie schreiben!!!!


----------



## Marcel Ballier (22. Februar 2010)

Ich muss einem meiner Vorposter Recht geben. Hättest du auf Gearscore geachtet,hätte er im First Try gelegen und ihr wäret bestimmt noch bis Boss 4 locker flockig durchgekommen.
Immer nur die Leute die einen niedrigen Gearscore haben, meckern über dieses phöse phöse Add-on(mimimimi)
Ich würde mich jedenfalls nichtmal mit meinem 5k gearscore Twink in eine ICC 10ner grp trauen....ganz einfach,weil ich nicht riskieren möchte,dass schwächste Glied im Raid zu sein.
Aber jedem seine Meinung und Spielweiße

.mfg Crunkey ( GS 5800)


----------



## Kafka (22. Februar 2010)

Erstmal GZ.

Ich habe mich diesen ganzen GS Gehabe jetzt aus Protest komplett endzogen, weil ich mich einfach wigere überhaupt mit solch aroganten Fanatikern zu spielen. Mein Ziel ist einfach nurnoch Gold machen ohne Ende xD Zwischendurch mal par Inis und twinken aber mit diesen Schwachsinn will ich nix zu tun haben. GZ Ihr habt vll für ne gewisse Zeit sehr gutes Equipt aber 1. Sagt das nix darüber aus ob ihr Skill habt denn man kann auch mit Marken Items auf nen sehr hohen GS kommen und 2. Sobald Cata draussen ist, ist euer Equipt eh bald veraltet und Andere haben die Nase forne und zwar die mit Skill weil sie schneller weiter kommen. Dann ist das Geheule wieder gross vonwegen ist ja alles zu schwer, bis alles wieder so runter genervt wird das ihr die Raids auch mal von Innen sehen könnt ohne was zu können ausser mit lustig leuchtenden Items irgendwo rum zu posen xD


----------



## Marcel Ballier (22. Februar 2010)

Naja......alleine durch Triumph Marken kommt man garantiert nicht über einen GS von 5,1k+.
Und natürlich schau ich mir nicht nur den gearscore an..... auch Erfolge früherer Instanzen.
Vorallem Ulduararchievments rechne ich den Leuten hoch an.


----------



## SoldenX (22. Februar 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> Ich muss einem meiner Vorposter Recht geben. Hättest du auf Gearscore geachtet,hätte er im First Try gelegen und ihr wäret bestimmt noch bis Boss 4 locker flockig durchgekommen.
> Immer nur die Leute die einen niedrigen Gearscore haben, meckern über dieses phöse phöse Add-on(mimimimi)
> Ich würde mich jedenfalls nichtmal mit meinem 5k gearscore Twink in eine ICC 10ner grp trauen....ganz einfach,weil ich nicht riskieren möchte,dass schwächste Glied im Raid zu sein.
> Aber jedem seine Meinung und Spielweiße
> ...



ich glaube ihr habt am ganzen Spiel den Sinn verloren oder????
merkt ihr eigentlich wie lächerlich ihr euch macht?...
icc ist um seinen gs auf 5,5-5,7 hoch zu schrauben und du traust dich mich deinen twink da nicht rein weil du denkst der schwächere bist?....
und das du dann noch deine GS angibst sry erwartest jetzt das ich ankomme und dich huldige?

Das Addon ist der größte mist total unnötig allein wenn ich im allg. dann lesen muss... lfg Maly ab 5,5gs und 6k dps... wtf??? hier wisst aber schon das maly t7 like ist??

Und bevor jetzt flames kommen per PM kann ich gerne meinen GS rausgeben !!


----------



## Tyraila (22. Februar 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> * Hättest du auf Gearscore geachtet,....*





man - bei dem satz könnt ich kotzen

bist whs auch so einer der total auf das GS achtet was

whs fragst du die leute noch : wie ist dein GS 

man man man .. 

-.- kotzen kann man da ..


----------



## SoldenX (22. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Sobald Cata draussen ist, ist euer Equipt eh bald veraltet und Andere haben die Nase forne und zwar die mit Skill weil sie schneller weiter kommen. Dann ist das Geheule wieder gross vonwegen ist ja alles zu schwer, bis alles wieder so runter genervt wird das ihr die Raids auch mal von Innen sehen könnt ohne was zu können ausser mit lustig leuchtenden Items irgendwo rum zu posen xD



AMEN


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> 1. Jah du hast recht, es ist nur ein Spiel, aber ein sehr schönes, das auch mal Emotionen freisetzt. (würde es dich nicht nerven bei zB. nem Detektivspiel nicht voranzukommen da es einen bug gibt? -> Emotionen)
> 2. Was würde es Wildfremde angehen wie mein Erstes Mal war?
> 3. Es war grauenhaft -.-





du hast es in meine siggi geschafft, glückwunsch xD


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2010)

Erstmal GZ von meiner Seite. (:
Ganz ehrlich auf dieses ganze GS Gelaber kann man scheißen.
WoW soll Spaß machen und spätestens wenn es das nicht mehr tut,sondern wenn es nur noch darum geht 1a Equipt zu haben und nen mega hohen GS,sollte mans lassen.
Für mich ist es auch nicht wichtig ob jetzt die Leute,mit denen ich zocke den mega Skill haben(Ich wäre der Letzte,der den Leuten die grade ihren ersten 80er haben und (noch) nicht die üblen Progamer sind,keine Chance gibt und sie direkt ausm Raid kickt).
Von mir aus können die anderen Member rummgurken wie die vollnoobs,hauptsache es macht Spaß und man hat das "WoW-Feeling".
Soviel von meiner Seite.
LG Jacks. :]


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich muss auch eine situaion berichten in pdc non hero.

Alle sehr low eq, auch ich als Blut dk tank, bei 50 % der schwarzen Ritters in Geistergestalt stirbt plötzlich der healer und 2 dds, alle schreien gogogo, der eine dd stribt auch bei 7 % und ich musste mich als Bluttank alle cds rausholn voll damage und selfheal und dann als ich kein grün mehr in der leiste hat und der boss auch, dachte ich es ist verloren, doch dann  1k crit mit dem brotmesser, bäm da lag er und nurnoch ich mit 200 life am stehen, dann kam auch das Feuerwerk, es war sehr episch


----------



## Latharíl (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



ja gz zum unverständnis...nja eig verstehen...
u fail!


----------



## Latharíl (22. Februar 2010)

das erinnert mich btw an unser erstes icc-erlebnis...

natürlich gleich mal 25er, denn man will ja was erreichen xD

24 mann stehen vor dem trash, alle pdk25er gear, keiner eine ahnung was beim trash zu beachten ist- nur bosstaktiken hat man mal überflogen-, als der letzte mann reingeportet wurde. direkt aus der arena. mit aggressiv gestelltem pet. mehr muss ich nich sagen xD

auch als wir dann mal vor mag'har standen und dann erst mal dachten "oh fuuu mich brennt was weg, waaaaah", sind wir auch erst mal drei, vier mal gewipet und haben gezählt wie er down ging..

oder als wir das erste mal bei fauldarm lagen...da zog der retri am schluss die bubble und kloppte das letzte prozent weg...er war an diesem abend unser held...

da scheiß ich doch auf sowas lächerliches wie gearscore, wenn ich solche erlebnisse haben kann


----------



## x123 (22. Februar 2010)

am meisten überrascht mich, dass du schreibst, ihr hattet ne gemütliche plauderrunde im ts - in den allermeisten (random)raids reden nur raidleiter & leute mit assist im ts, der rest schweigt, weil sonst rumgemecker und evtl. kick; im allgemeinen angespannte atmosphäre, vor allem nach nem wipe (immerhin soll sich ja jeder konzentrieren usw. >_>).


----------



## Romerus (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...




-.-

Alter DU bist sooooo nervig...

Wie alt bist du?Elf oder vielleicht sogar zehn?

Du kotzts mich an mit deinem gearscore gelabber -.-

Wieviel erfolgspunkte hast du?Bestimmt so um die 1000 bei lvl 80...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (22. Februar 2010)

Hat der ganze Raid geredet im TS und auch während den Bossfights? Wenn ja, werd ich böse!
Und Gratulation zum Bosskill, wie hat es denn mit den anderen ausgeschaut? Dieses Gefühl kenne ich auch aber ist irgendwo in Karazhan hängen geblieben.
Und wenn ich mich jetzt outen müsste, hätte ich die Gruppe selber geleavt nach 2 Wipes. *sich duckt*
Hat nichts mit GearScore, DPS oder der Unfähigkeit der anderer Spieler (oder auch meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?) zu tun nur es zeigt mir, dass ich in dem Schlachtzug nicht weiter kommen würde und eine ID kann ich mir nicht mit meiner Spielzeit erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ablenkt*
Und bin immernoch erstaunt darüber, dass die Leute noch im Raid geblieben sind. Auf unserem Server wäre die schon beim 1ten Wipe geleavt, davor noch geflamed! (Können sich wohl nicht leechen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


@ Grabsch
Bitte füg deinen Namen in meine Signatur ein


----------



## Badumsaen (22. Februar 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> Ich muss einem meiner Vorposter Recht geben. Hättest du auf Gearscore geachtet,hätte er im First Try gelegen und ihr wäret bestimmt noch bis Boss 4 locker flockig durchgekommen.
> Immer nur die Leute die einen niedrigen Gearscore haben, meckern über dieses phöse phöse Add-on(mimimimi)
> Ich würde mich jedenfalls nichtmal mit meinem 5k gearscore Twink in eine ICC 10ner grp trauen....ganz einfach,weil ich nicht riskieren möchte,dass schwächste Glied im Raid zu sein.
> Aber jedem seine Meinung und Spielweiße
> ...


Dann lass dir n T-shirt drucken mit deinem GS drauf wenn du ihn so toll findest. Wenn er auf GS geachtet hätte beim Raidaufbau nach deinem Beispiel, hätte er sich selbst kicken müssen (4800).

Des GS gesültze erinnert mich an die Schulzeit, wo die "coolen" Kids mit Markenklamotten die Anderen gemobt haben die noname sachen anhatten^^

@TE: Ich weiß genau was du meinst, so ging es mir bei Obsi 3D. zig mal gewipet, und beim letzten try waren schon fast alle down, inclusive der boss. und gerade als er sich auf den letzten ausm Raid stürzen wollte hat ihn der Jäger mit nem Crit noch umgehauen. Da war auch ein riesen gejubel im TS und ein riesen euphorie gefühl^^ Sowas is selten geworden und dadurch nur umso kostbarer.


----------



## Gerti (22. Februar 2010)

Romerus schrieb:


> Wieviel erfolgspunkte hast du?Bestimmt so um die 1000 bei lvl 80...



Erfolgspunkte sind so aussagekräftig wie Gearscore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokiss (22. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



Boah du Held - Leute wie DU nerven einfach nur - auch wenn das global wohl keine Glanzleistung is und viele es locker machen - Dieser Moment gehört IHM und er will sein Erfolgserlebnis nur mal mit uns, der Community teilen, was bringt es dumm rumzuflamen " Ich bin RoxorImba Sonstwas für n geiler Macker der alles sofort Down hat 6K GS was wollt ihr anderen eigentlich" meine fresse mir hat der Text gefallen und ich gratuliere einfach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Weiter so ich wünsch dem TE das er weiterhin abende mit geduldigen Grp Membern hat und die anderen Bosse auch noch down gehen.......

OUT


----------



## Torti681 (22. Februar 2010)

Erstmal fettes GZ !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber eine Sache ,bzw. 2 Textschnitte haben mich etwas schmunzeln lassen...

Erst "Rauch- und Konzentrationspause" und dann "Ok Motivation war da, aber konzentration fehlte - Ich erhob meine Stimme..." 

Sehr, sehr geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (22. Februar 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> Ich muss einem meiner Vorposter Recht geben. Hättest du auf Gearscore geachtet,hätte er im First Try gelegen und ihr wäret bestimmt noch bis Boss 4 locker flockig durchgekommen.
> Immer nur die Leute die einen niedrigen Gearscore haben, meckern über dieses phöse phöse Add-on(mimimimi)
> Ich würde mich jedenfalls nichtmal mit meinem 5k gearscore Twink in eine ICC 10ner grp trauen....ganz einfach,weil ich nicht riskieren möchte,dass schwächste Glied im Raid zu sein.
> Aber jedem seine Meinung und Spielwei*ß*e
> ...



LMAO
Hab ich ja garnicht bemerkt. Schön zu sehen das sich die Leute immer selber bestätigen müssen. 
Und deine Deutsch Lehrerin hat bei dir glaub ich versagt.

Ah habs herausgefunden von deinen Posts her.
Also nur Fauldarm und Modermiene down zu haben mit einem GS von 5,8k. Also ich bin jetzt enttäuscht!
Ehrlich und nur 3095 Erfolgspunkte. SHAME ON YOU. Wirklich sowas geht doch nicht ich hab sogar 6k.


----------



## Daryst (22. Februar 2010)

Also erstmal Gratulation dazu.
Also der GS meiner chars laut Aussagen von anderen (hab das dumme addon net). Liegt bei ca. 5k-5,1k mit meinen beiden Raid chars und ich geh gemütlich icc 10er Raiden, mache meine dps von 6k und mehr je nach support und damit bin ich auch gut dabei. Also wir kamen locker mal eben bis zum Prof am ersten Abend und da war die grp frisch zusammen gewürfelt, bester im Raid war der tank mit GS von öhm was war das 5,3k oder so, der war schon ein paar id´s drin gewesen.
Wir hatten auch welche mit GS von ka 4,9k drin die mal eben so an die 5,8k dps gemacht haben, also rede net so viel von GS, wenn ihr außer einer hohen punktzahl keinen skill habt, denn einen Idioten kann man im Raid immer ausgleichen, womit nicht der dmg gemeint ist der Person.
Manche erzählen echt den größten stuss...sry das musste mal raus..

MfG, richige Einstellung des TE


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Februar 2010)

erinnert mich an meine bc zeiten damals ^^
das addon war schon ein paar monate raus als ich 70 wurde (zu 60er zeiten nicht gespielt). ich und ein paar ingame freunde (von allen der erste 70er) gründeten eine gilde und gingen zusammen 80er instanzen und später heroics abfarmen für kara-taugliches equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in unseren ersten kara ID's sind nie wirklich viele bosse gefallen und es gab recht viele wipes aber bei jedem boss der viel war das gejubel im TS größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als ich dann beim kurator mein erstes T4 teil bekam hab ich mich gefreut wie ein schneekönig ;D

das war bis jetzt eindeutig der höhepunkt meiner "wow karriere" wenn man nach spaß urteilt!

interessiert euch wahrscheinlich nicht aber egal xD es hat mich einfach dran erinnert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönen abend noch


----------



## JohnRoe (22. Februar 2010)

oh man good old times ...

das erinnert mich an die Kara zeiten. An das 2 tägige Rumgewipe bei Moroes und der Sack wollte und wollte nich sterben aber als es dann soweit war war das ein unglaublicher Moment wenn nicht sogar der beste in meiner ganzen WoW Zeit. Solche Momente machen das Spiel spielenswert !

beste grüße


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Februar 2010)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> oh man good old times ...
> 
> das erinnert mich an die Kara zeiten. An das 2 tägige Rumgewipe bei Moroes und der Sack wollte und wollte nich sterben aber als es dann soweit war war das ein unglaublicher Moment wenn nicht sogar der beste in meiner ganzen WoW Zeit.* Solche Momente machen das Spiel spielenswert !*
> 
> beste grüße



oh ja ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider fehlen mir die momente zur zeit einfach was echt schade ist :/

wird wohl mit der vereinfachung der raids und dem extremen markensystem zu tun haben


----------



## -cqwerty (22. Februar 2010)

oder werd Chef..

this !


----------



## JohnRoe (22. Februar 2010)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das bei unseren derzeitigen Gilden First Kills die Emotionen auch nicht sooo da sind wie früher klar man freut sich wuhu etc und es ist auch top aber mit früher kann man das finde ich nicht vergleichen fängt beim ambiente an .. das erste mal Karazhan betreten nach der ewig langen Vorquest endlich den Schlüssel gehabt .. die Musik und die Umgebung einfach nur TOP die BESTE Instanz aller Zeiten meiner Meinung nach! Damals konnten man wirklich noch am Equip erkennen wer was geleistet hat und wer nicht aber heute ... naja!


----------



## tuerlich (22. Februar 2010)

Am geilsten fand ich den mitm schwächsten Glied im Raid xD Danke an dich! Made my day! Bei schwachen Gliedern gibts gewisse Pillen...

BTT: Wo ichs erste Mal icc war, sind wir öfter gewiped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass wir keine Guides (wies die ganzen profis machen, wie zB der Gliedmensch) gelesen haben. Es ist doch immernoch schön, dass es auch noch normale Leute in WoW gibt, die auchmal mit Spaß an einen Raid rangehen und nicht immer nur "auf gehts, durch gehts, 3,2,1 danke fürs equip, thx bb".


----------



## JohnRoe (22. Februar 2010)

Was ich noch vergessen hab dieser ganze GS Wahn das war früher ja unnötig weil vor dem "kein key mehr notwendig nerf" hat sich die spreu ja selbst vom weizen getrennt.

da kam nur im /2 suchen noch 2 dds für kara ! Aus, Ende das wars !

Denn wer keinen Key hatte der konnte gar ned mit. Viele waren zu faul die Quest zu machen aber manche scheiterten auch einfach .. ich denke da z.B. an HDZ2 die Ini war gar nicht so ohne.

Is ja das selbe mit den Titeln ... Denkt mal zurück an Champion der Naaru .. wer ging damals freiwillig in Die Zerschmetterten Hallen? 

good old times, i love it


----------



## Selidia (22. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich habe ja nichts gegen GearScore.. aber dieses Geheule drum herum geht mir ja mal sowas von auf die Eier..

Besteht noch eine reelle Chance, dass ihr begreift worum es dabei geht? Um einen Richtwert?
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Die Leute wollen nicht mit aus Naxx equipten Leuten in ICC rumwhipen.. kann ich auch nachvollziehen..
Einer erzählt, dass es so lustig war, mit Neulingen in ICC zu raiden.. und daraus schließt ihr auf alle anderen Randomraids, die so wären ohne den GS..
Ihr beschwert euch, dass alle diesen GS als Mindestanforderung benutzen.. für mich völlig ok.. dann farmt man sich eben das Equip bis man in die Instanz gehen kann.. oder sucht euch 9 Gleichgesinnte die mit euch stundenlang whipen wollen.. oder eine Anfängergilde
Habt ihr vll daran gedacht, dass diese Leute die Instanz kennen und keine Neulinge durchziehen wollen? 

Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "früher war alles anders".. war es nämlich nicht.. oder habt ihr in Vanilla jemanden in BWL oder AQ raiden sehen, der nichtmal das Equip aus MC hatte?
Geschweige denn in BC.. da war alles genauso.. 

Der GearScore zeigt uns nur euer Equipstand, um so bestimmen zu können, ob ihr auch in die jeweilige Schlachtzugsinstanz gehen könnt oder nicht.. völlig unabhängig davon ob euer Skill ausreichen würde oder nicht.. das hat nämlich früher wie auch heute niemanden interessiert..

Und zum Schluss möchte ich noch erwähnen.. Ihr könnt so geskillt sein wie ein Pro Gamer oder das Movement eines Hasen haben.. ohne entsprechendes Equip bringt euch das am Ende doch nichts..


----------



## JohnRoe (22. Februar 2010)

aber schön das man einen GS von 5k++++ haben kann und trotzdem genau 0 Skill ... 

meiner Meinung nach ist GS das unnötigste in ganz WoW denn Skill >>> Equip


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (22. Februar 2010)

erstmal gz von mir... 

genau diese momente machen das spiel aus. 

mir erging es am sonntag nicht anders, als wir endlich professor seuchenmord im 25er modus gekillt haben... dieses gefühl des sieges über einen wirklich schweren boss ist einfach unbeschreiblich und hat mich an die bc zeiten errinnert... (kael und vashj first kill... man war das geil)



und wegen der mal wieder auftretenden gearscore diskussion.

gearscore ist vom prinzip her nicht schlecht, allerdings wird es von den meisten leuten FALSCH angewendet... die leute verlassen sich NUR auf den wert, aber nehmen sich das equip nicht unter die lupe. 
ein guter raidleiter benutzt gearscore nicht, da dieser sich die zeit nimmt, das equip der anderen anzuschauen und auch auf die erfolge zu gucken bzw. nachzufragen (falls der char ein twink ist)

und genau das ist der grund, warum gearscore verhasst ist... es wird sich zuviel auf den wert verlassen, aber nicht auf das equip oder die erfahrung


----------



## n.bek. (22. Februar 2010)

@te gz, klingt nach ner gruppe die sich das spiel nicht selbst kaputtgemacht hat, weil sie nach nem wipe gleich rumheulen wie die letzte pussy... 


tja gearscore und dps-geilheit.... sind so nützlich wie fußpilz, was nutzt n dd, der zwar mordsmäßigen schaden verursacht aber bei jeder zweiten mob-gruppe abkratzt, weil er mehr aggro zieht als er vertragen kann? 
gearscore is was für pussies und ne pussy is in der regel nur zwei finger breit vom arschloch entfernt. ;-)


----------



## JohnRoe (23. Februar 2010)

n.bek. schrieb:


> gearscore is was für pussies und ne pussy is in der regel nur zwei finger breit vom arschloch entfernt. ;-)



da es eine minute nach mitternacht ist ...

made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (23. Februar 2010)

den spruch hat er aus team america^^


----------



## Daryst (23. Februar 2010)

XD MADE MAY DAY

Nice day ich geh pennen^^

MfG


----------



## JohnRoe (23. Februar 2010)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> den spruch hat er aus team america^^



jetz wo dus sagst ... naja egal trotzdem "mein wort zum dienstag" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (23. Februar 2010)

hat sich eine verewigung in meiner signatur verdient ... herrlicher spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (23. Februar 2010)

17 trys und keiner hat geleavt? respekt und gratz;-)


----------



## Idiocracy (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> blub *GearScore* bla
> 
> bla *ohne Skill* blub



Achso, dann erklär uns "Casuals" mal, was GS mit Skill zu tun hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf die Ausführung bin ich gespannt ...

Ansonsten GZ @ TE ... Hatten diese Woche Obsi als Raidweekly und haben nebenbei noch Obsi 3D im 25er gemacht, komplett random. Ja, ja ... "Ololol ... easy, mach ich alleine" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hab ich mich auch gefreut. Klappte sogar besser als damals im 10er. Im 7. Versuch lag er endlich.


----------



## Alhazred (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> das erinnert mich btw an unser erstes icc-erlebnis...
> 
> natürlich gleich mal 25er, denn man will ja was erreichen xD
> 
> ...



Kann ich toppen - zu schönen BC-Zeiten im Schattenlabby hc. Bei Murmur verreckt der erste DD...der Tank...der Heiler...der zweite DD...und dann unser Hexer als Murmur unter 1k hp ist...wir Toten hatten alle Murmur im Target (btw - ich war der Heiler) und ich hab darauf gewartet, daß Murmur resettet wird, da tickt der Dot vom Hexer nochmal und Murmur liegt! Das ging richtig ab im TS und daran kann sich heute noch jeder erinnern der damals dabei war, sowas vergisst man nicht! (Murmur lag auch noch da, als uns endlich eingefallen ist, dass wir ja noch reinmüssen um zu looten).


Für solche Momente spiele ich!


----------



## Rudi TD (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, aber jeder der es noch schafft in WoW Spaß zu haben, hat mehr "Skill" in seinem kleinen Finger als du jemals in deinem jämmerlichen Leben haben wirst.

Denn genau DAS ist, was WoW mal zu einem der besten MMO`s gemacht hat, der Erfolg in der Gruppe, in der Gemeinschaft was zu erreichen, auch ohne "Top1" Gear und deinem ach so tollen Gearscor.

Mit Wotlk angefangen, Tage mit dem hirnlosen farmen von Marken verbracht und sich jetzt für was besonderes halten, wenn man sein ach so tolles Rotationsmakro spamt.
Leute wie du sind es, die das Spiel kaputt machen.

Sorry, aber wer so nen Mist schreibt.


----------



## Vaysor (23. Februar 2010)

Erst mal ein dickes GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe so einige negative Erfahrungen mit den Addons wie Recount oder GS... Da steht im channel: Suchen Pala Heal für PdOK. Hab ich gedacht beldeste dich mal. Promt kam ne antwort: was haste für nen GS?, 4912 gut? Ne lass mal ... da könnt ich abrotzen!
5 Min später noch eine Gruppe die pala heiler sucht. ich mich gemeldet meine klamotten gepostet mit GS und bla tra sülz.. inv... ok ich war zwar der schlechtsequipte laut GS da hab aber ne Boss HPS von 5,4 k geschafft. Am Ende des ganzen haben wir nichts down bekommen. jedoch bin ich froh das ich dort mal meine Erfahrung sammeln konnt... Gleiche gilt für icc... ich bin eig nicht so der raider, kaum zeit und sonstiges... da hat meine Gilde mich gefragt ob ich denn mal mit wollte. Alleine das die mich ober noob pala gefragt haben war schon nen heileit. Und am ende des ganzen abend's haben wir dann das erste Viertel Down und sind 10 mal am nöchsten boss gewipet... und ich muss sagen bei jedem einzelnen habe ich mich gefreut, so muss wow sein. Man muss spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn (wie ich) man 20 mal in icc wipet hauptsache die laune und stimmung ist oben. Das ist das a und o. Leute, die nur nach DPS, HPS, oder GS scheuen, haben meiner Meinung nach den Sinn des Spieles nicht verstanden.

MfG Vaysor


----------



## Foertel (23. Februar 2010)

Tja, dann GZ und viel Erfolg fürs nächste mal bei Lady Deathwhisper ^^

Ich für meinen Teil finde es toll wenn Leute noch Spaß am Spiel haben können, hab ich selber auch (Ja, obwohl ich aktiv 25er Raide und nich nur den ersten Flügel down hab gehts mir noch um SPAAAAß ^^)
So sehr ich das Wort auch hasse nehm ichs ma in den Mund, wer in ICC10 sich nicht traut jemanden mit 4,8k Gearscore mitzunehmen is einfach Low xD, ich hatte letzten nen Random 10er in dem außer mir KEINER über 5k kam und wir haben trotzdem relativ locker bis Saurfang gemacht.

Und was alles andere angeht, solang der Boss liegt isses okay und wenn man sich auch noch drüber freuen kann, umso besser, nich jeder muss mit No1 Equip rumlaufen, mit 232er Zeug aus den neuen Heros etc kann man durchaus auch in ICC10 reingehen ^^

PS: Ob man nun 20 mal an Mark'gar wiped und sich dann wie Holle freut das er down geht oder ob mans bei der Blutkönigin macht, die Freude ist doch im Endeffekt die gleiche ^^


----------



## Vaysor (23. Februar 2010)

Joa laut nem Addon hab ich Itemlvl durchschnitt von 232 (icc,t9 und pdk) spinnt das teil ^^ ja zumal kommt es ja nicht nur auf gutes equip an, sondern auch auf taktik und ich habe bemerkt, das wir keine hatten und da es dann auch schon 1 Uhr in der früh war, war die Konzentration auch weg. Kla das man nicht durch rushen kann :=)


----------



## Piposus (23. Februar 2010)

Lieber TE: Ihr habt grundsätzlich alles falsch gemacht und Leute wie ihr (Leute, die nicht spielen können) verderben uns den Spielspass, weil die Leichtigkeit des Spieles (nicht die Schwierigkeit) auf euch abgestimmt wird. Du gibst selber zu, dass du kein geniales Analysewerkzeut$g wie Recount und/oder Skada verwendest -> das ist schonmal falsch. Durch fehlende Analysen wird sich nie irgendwer verbessern. Von meiner Seite keine Gratulation, nur Spott.

/Edit: Desweiteren kommt hinzu, dass ihr Instanzserverressourcen verschwendet und somit den ambitionierten Spielern Lags beschert (bemerkt ihr eh nicht, da kein Quartz etc).


----------



## Freez1990 (23. Februar 2010)

och joa...GS 5.8...dps 11k ...jetzt überlegt euch mal
ihr kommt nach einer langen arbeitswoche freitag nachmittag nach hause...duschen, essen...eventuell etwas schlafen
jetzt nur noch den pc an und den ganzen stress vergessen...man freut sich auf die atmosphäre...auf seine freunde...und aufs raiden

und genau diese addons machen dir alles kaputt
mittlerweile kommt man sich doch vor wie auf der arbeit...oder als würde man sich um einen job bewerben

GS 4900 sorry du bist leider zu low...ehrlich dieses spiel sollte eig vom stress befreien...aber mittlerweile kommt man sich vor wie auf der arbeit

genießt die zeit...habt spaß dabei...und erwartet das unerwartete hehe lol


----------



## Piposus (23. Februar 2010)

Freez1990 schrieb:


> genießt die zeit...habt spaß dabei...und erwartet das unerwartete hehe lol



Die Gruppe des TE's wird nie weiter als Boss #1 kommen, wenn sie nicht mit Fehleranalysen (unterstützt durch Addons) beginnen. Weil sie das alles nicht wollen, sollten sie auch nicht Raiden und die Serverkapazitäten gefälligst freihalten für Leute, welche nicht nur mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur rollen.

Das Allerlächerlichste an der ganzen Story ist ja, dass jeder Twink den ersten Boss im 10er nach 3 Versuchen schon komplett random gekillt hat. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären - ich bin auch kein Physiker oder sonstwas gross Akademisches, aber um beim ersten Boss in ICC dermassen zu wipen, .... mir fehlen echt die Worte.


----------



## Vaysor (23. Februar 2010)

Da gebe ich dir recht Freez[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]. Durch solche Addons, wird man ja genötigt immer weiter zu pushen! Schnell gutes equip sonst kann ich nirgens mit. Anstatt dann schon einen Abend im raid zu verbringen rusht man dann die ganzen hc`s durch um marken zu bekommen... Die addons sollen eigentlich nur ein RICHTWERT sein damit man weiß wie gut man ist und nicht als midestvorraussetzungen um in nem raid zu kommen .... [/font]


----------



## Lpax (23. Februar 2010)

Na dann mal gz!

Wann der boss liegt ist egal solange es spass gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (23. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen ... Alter Schwede, hau ma' nich so auffe Kacke ...

Und auch an Dich die Frage: Ulduar25 alle HM Erfolge? Naxx alle Erfolge? PdoK auf Farmstatus? ICC auf Farmstatus? Beides jeweils im 10er und 25er? Wenn nicht, dann erzähl nicht so einen Schei... von wegen "Leichtigkeit des Spiels" ...


----------



## Yveri1985 (23. Februar 2010)

ich persoenlich halt auch nicht viel von GS und Recount
allerdings , wenn ich jemanden in den randomraid fuer icc10 einlade , und der steht da in gruen/blauen questequip , aber immerhin 5t9teile ... das macht bei gewissen bossen auch leider kein skill mehr wett
wenn ich da an fauldarm denke der im 25er ~135.000 raid-dps fordert, und ich seh nach 5 trys das es ueber 80k nicht hinausgeht, das macht auch kein skill wieder gut
es gibt einfach werte die man erreichen muss , mit so gewissen dingen wie z.B. kein hitcap brauch ich eigtl noch nichtmal nachfragen ob ich da vllt mit icc10 kann
GS is wie eben schon mehrmals gesagt nur ein RICHTWERT , kein zwingendes muss

ausserdem , 4,5-5k sind fuer die ersten 4 bosse locker aussreichend , danach wirds vllt was knackig und wenns ned hinhaut , einfach ma 2,3id´s lang halt NUR die ersten vier haun und dann hats ja auch wieder neues eq /marken gegeben was hoeheren gs/dps/hps/tps beschert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wurds naemlich frueher gemacht , auch wenn das so mancher hier nich nachvollziehen kann ^^ 

ich erinnere mich nur an die fleissigen abende an denen viele viele goldmuenzen fuers reppen draufgegangen sind weil man immer und immer und immer wieder denendboss von fds versucht hat damit´s weitergehn kann ^^leider haben nur noch sehr wenige diese geduld ...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Februar 2010)

Sagmal habt ihr nur den Ersten Boss gemacht oder war das jetzt nen Arthas Kill? Also verstehn tuh ich dein TE net wircklich. Also so nen aufstand beim Ersten Boss ...


d[-.-]b


----------



## battschack (23. Februar 2010)

Krank wieviel sich wegen nen kleinen addon aufregen...
Und dann auch noch leute beleidigen wo mit gs dinger ankommen...

/ironie on
Ich hoffe wirklich es kommt noch Gs2 addon, Gs3,Gs4 dammit mal weniger los wird hier. Sterben bestimmt einige an herzinfakt >_> 
/ironie off


----------



## Talin78 (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...




Hättest du schon zu Classic gespielt, wärest du in keinen Raid gekommen.


----------



## NightCreat (23. Februar 2010)

kaum zu glauben was für probleme ihr im 10er bei so freeloot bossen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann es sein das du nur leute mit einem "GEARSCORE" von 4k abei hattest?


----------



## Darkblood-666 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann sehr wohl nachempfinden was das für ein Episches Gefühl war, obwohl ich sagen muss dass es nicht mehr viele Bosse schaffen das hervorzurufen.
Zu BC Zeiten war es extrem Episch als Lady Vashj, Kaelthas oder Archimonde endlich down waren. Das waren für meine Verhältnisse extrem Harte Encounter. In ICC wird es vermutlich nur Sindragosa sein, Arthas kann ich noch nicht einschätzen. Sindragosa weil der dumme Drache der einzigste Boss bisher war der im 10er wirklich Probleme macht.
Gut die 25er sind zur Zeit sehr frustrierend bei mir in der Gilde, ab den oberen Hallen ist alles harter Progress mit viel whipen, wozu offenbar vielen inzwischen die Geduld fehlt. Tja Blizzard hat uns etwas zu sehr verwöhnt in letzter Zeit das merkt man deutlich wenn mal was nicht so easy liegt.

Übrigens vermisse ich bei einem Grossteil der Community die Weisheit zu erkennen dass ein Hoher Gearscore nicht der Weg ist, sondern eher ein Teil des Ziels. Aber gut, das sind auch die Leute die einen Mangel an Skill mit überequipt sein ausgleichen müssen oder aber min. lvl.80 brauchen um in Stranglethon Lowies zu verdreschen.


----------



## Kjarrigan (23. Februar 2010)

Genau so einen Moment konnten wir in der 10er bei Fauldarm verfolgen, Wochenlang nach dem Freischalten des Seuchenflügels immer wieder gegen angerannt aber nie wirklich die Zeit gehabt einige gute Versuche anzugehen (langsamer Fortschritt etc., Raidende also schon beim ersten Try vor augen) aber als der dann lag, wuhu, nur freudenschreie im TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten (wo hier schon wieder eine kleine GS-Diskussion anfängt) soll noch gesagt sein das das freundliche Miteinander in der Grp für mich und meine Raidgruppe im Vordergrund steht, irgendwann kommt doch eh ein Instanzweiter buff (hab ich mal so gehört) und dann werden auch die nächsten bosse wohl schneller umfallen.

Wer hier *noobs* (und einiges unfreundlicheres) schreit sollte mal den Ball flach halten, als wenn ihr direkt mit ICC 25er equip in die Zitadelle gegangen wärt (oder ICC schon clear habt). Dem TE gehts wohl nicht darum hier anzugeben das er den ersten Boss geschafft hat sondern um das epische Gefühl einen Boss (egal welchen) an dem man eine Weile gescheitert ist doch endlich down zu kriegen.

just my 2 cents

MfG Kjar


----------



## WeisseKroete (23. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> alter das ist NUR ein spiel, betonung auf nur.
> wär mal schön wenn jemand schreiben würde das sein erster sex geil war aber gut, für manche tuts wow ja auch(blutelfinnen *flüster* oder auch blutelfen *flüstern off*)



Absolut korrekt,
aaaaber, Fussball ist z.B. auch NUR ein Spiel und da möchte man auch ein Tor schiessen, zur Not nicht nur mit Schreien, sondern mit Tritten, Stossen und anderen bösen Körperkontakt :-)

TE: Graziiiiiii, ich kenne solche Augenblicke auch :-)


----------



## Cristolocos (23. Februar 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> ich war auch am samstag erstes mal icc aber selbst ohne gearscore gingen die bosse down wie nix und irgendwie kam keine fröhliche stimmung nach einem gelungen try auf
> 
> erst an valithra hats dann gehackt und nach dem 12ten whipe haben wir beschloßen für den tag aufzuhören und nächste woche weiterzuversuchen



also mal ehrlich, flunkerst du nich ein wenig? oO

wir, eine 9 köpfige stammgruppe, haben immer 1 random dabei, scheitern immer wieder am Prof und du willst mir erzählen, du gehst das das erste mal rein, mit na kompletten rnd-grp, wo ihr alle noch nicht einmal ein wenig aufs equipt geguckt habt und wollt weiter sein als ne kleine stammgruppe? oO

NEVER!

sry aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und das geht auch nicht......


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Februar 2010)

SoldenX schrieb:


> AMEN



hehe, die ersten mit hohem GS werden trotzdem die Vielraider mit Skill sein und nicht Möchtegern Casuals, die denken, sie hätten ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kayla_ (23. Februar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> alter das ist NUR ein spiel, betonung auf nur.
> wär mal schön wenn jemand schreiben würde das sein erster sex geil war aber gut, für manche tuts wow ja auch(blutelfinnen *flüster* oder auch blutelfen *flüstern off*)




in dem meisten Fällen, so bei ca 80% der Bevölkerung, ist der erste Sex zum kotzen.....


----------



## Dinquisitor (23. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema GS und Anwendung dessen nur ein kleines Bsp. das mir vor kurzem "übern Weg gelaufen ist":

mein frischer 80er Shadow-Priest beschloss am abend sich bissal auszustatten. GS von unter 4k, keine großartigen Klamotten, also ab dafür, LFG, suche nach einem Naxx 10er Raid. Invite kam recht schnell, Raidleader schaute sich den GS an, *kick*. Ich dachte mir nur meinen Teil, und fragte in der Gilde rum, ob jemand Lust hätte ne Runde zu "naxxen" - schnell fand sich eine lustige Truppe aus paar wenigen Mainchars, und vielen Twinks, die ebenfalls vom GS her nach "heutigen Maßstäben" wohl als inakzeptabel gelten dürften. 

Nun ja....

Ca. 2h Stunden später stand ich dann vor Naxx, und über meinem Twink prangte der Titel "Der Unverwüstliche", während ich den Raid, aus dem ich gekickt wurde wieder in die Ini reinrennen sah. Auf Anfrage hin erfuhr ich dann, dass die lustige Truppe arge Schwierigkeiten mit den Thaddius-Polaritäten habe....^^

-------------------------

Zusammenfassend: natürlich ist ein gewisser Equip-Stand für Instanzen wie ICC notwendig, da man in grün und blau dort nicht reinrennen sollte. 

Über den Skill sagt ein hoher GS jedoch rein gar nichts aus, zumal man mittlerweile einfach durch zeitintensives Markenfarmen an einen hohen GS kommen kann, ohne jemals eine 10er / 25er von innen gesehen zu haben. 

Grüße
Enloque / Anegdotus


----------



## Super PePe (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.



Du sprichst wie ein Blinder von Farben...

(Gestern der 10. odr 11.Ony25/10 Try diese ID über Rnd .. egal ob 4.4 oder 6k GS die Leute sind reine laufende Fehler - ICC25 genau so 5.5-6.1 - 3 wipes am trash vor dem 1. Boss... Es sollte ein Motorik-Addon geben, wo der Spieler mit der Maus eine rote Nase berühren muss und wenn er es geschafft hat, bekommt er über seinem Kopf 'ne Lampe und dann kannst ihn mitnehmen auf Welteroberung... ich beobachte das nun schon eine Weile udn stell immer wieder fest sobald es heißt es ist "*nur* icc10/ony/naxx/ulduar" sterben die Spieler schneller wie man buffen kann udn man sollte umgehen den Raid verlassen)


----------



## Cristolocos (23. Februar 2010)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> Über den Skill sagt ein hoher GS jedoch rein gar nichts aus, zumal man mittlerweile einfach durch zeitintensives Markenfarmen an einen hohen GS kommen kann, ohne jemals eine 10er / 25er von innen gesehen zu haben.



das man wirklich gut eq farmen kann ohne einmal nen 10er o 25er gesehen zu haben kann ich bestätigen, denn innerhalb von nur 8 tagen hatte mein schurke nen gs von 5k gehabt und ich war nich in einer raid mit ihm, mittlerweile is er 14 tage 80 und ich war mit ihm schon icc10/25er und pdk sowieso....

leider wurde mein schurke gestern aus icc25 gekickt, weil ich den erfolg für das erste viertel nich habe, was auch schwachsinnig is, weil meine letzte truppe an saurfang gescheitert is.....
aber naja, hab von nen kollegen gehört der mit im raid war, das sie die lady nich geschafft haben, von daher war es mir dann auch ganz recht so xD


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Ihr habt grundsätzlich alles falsch gemacht und Leute wie ihr (Leute, die nicht spielen können) verderben uns den Spielspass, weil die Leichtigkeit des Spieles (nicht die Schwierigkeit) auf euch abgestimmt wird. Du gibst selber zu, dass du kein geniales Analysewerkzeut$g wie Recount und/oder Skada verwendest -> das ist schonmal falsch. Durch fehlende Analysen wird sich nie irgendwer verbessern. Von meiner Seite keine Gratulation, nur Spott.
> 
> /Edit: Desweiteren kommt hinzu, dass ihr Instanzserverressourcen verschwendet und somit den ambitionierten Spielern Lags beschert (bemerkt ihr eh nicht, da kein Quartz etc).



auch an dich ein herzliches gz zum erreichen des goldenen ende der nahrungskette von wow


----------



## Mindadar (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch der meinung das GS nix aussagt, Mein Pala hat nen gs von 4,8k und schafft es locker icc zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir haben die ersten 5 bosse down...bei uns scheitert es nur grad an dem questboss xD


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen ... Alter Schwede, hau ma' nich so auffe Kacke ...
> 
> Und auch an Dich die Frage: Ulduar25 alle HM Erfolge? Naxx alle Erfolge? PdoK auf Farmstatus? ICC auf Farmstatus? Beides jeweils im 10er und 25er? Wenn nicht, dann erzähl nicht so einen Schei... von wegen "Leichtigkeit des Spiels" ...



*pompons rauskramt und anfeuert*

als bei uns der prof im letzten moment im 25er down ging- weil wieder unser titanstahlkruppzwerg *mt1, pala* seine bubbel zog und auf den draufhämmerte..und die dots von uns shadows und hexern laaaangsam ausliefen...da schrieen wir uns fast heiser im ts.
als die blutkönigin nach etlichen movementfails endlich das zeitliche segnete, gabs ne party...als sindragosa nach etlichen wipes down ging, mussten wir abbrechen, weil wir viel zu euphorisch waren um uns noch zu konzentrieren...

solche momente machen das spiel zu dem, was es ist- nicht diese "gearscore ist die neue bibel"-fanatiker und "gogogo dps gogogo"-djangos.
ich bin mit den twinks aus meiner gilde auch icc25er gegangen, wir hatten auch son möchtegerndd dabei, der uns vorrechnete wie viel dps jeder zu machen habe damit modermiene down geht. am ende hatte er die "kleinste" dps und den geringsten dmg output. so viel zum "ich reiß mein dummes maul weit auf"


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Gratulation wünsch ich dir^^


----------



## Maddalena (23. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Habe noch nie dümmeren scheiß gelesen musste echt lachen.
> 
> Gutes Equip ----> Boss down.
> Schlechtes Equip ----> Boss down.
> ...



Jup, kannste dich gleich an die eigene Nase fassen, bezüglich des dümmeren...

Man kann anhand dieses Vergleichs nämlich überhaupt nicht herauslesen, wer davon mehr skill hat. Wie auch. Gutes Equip heißt ja nicht gleich wenig Skill und schlechtes Equip viel Skill oder andersrum.


----------



## Firedragon0 (23. Februar 2010)

Schöner Beitrag vom TE, finde ich mal. Schade das es Leute gibt die den Inhalt nicht wirklich geistig erfassen ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Jup, kannste dich gleich an die eigene Nase fassen, bezüglich des dümmeren...
> 
> Man kann anhand dieses Vergleichs nämlich überhaupt nicht herauslesen, wer davon mehr skill hat. Wie auch. Gutes Equip heißt ja nicht gleich wenig Skill und schlechtes Equip viel Skill oder andersrum.



Ich sehs halt so.... bei gutem equip kann man theoretisch (<- wohlgemerkt) mehr rausholen wenn man skill hat, deutlich mehr als bei vergleichsweise schlechterem equip.... aber beim umsetzen haperts dann scho gewaltig^^

aber praktisch gesehen kann ich nicht sagen ob jetz die mit dem lowen gear mehr rausholen oder die mit highend gear.... das kann man weder mit gs oder recount, noch statistiken erfolge oder werte herausfinden.... da muss man halt einfach im raid sehen....

aber @TE.... ich gratulier dir wirklich^^.... an deiner stelle hätt ich mich gefreut wie schnitzel.... aber hol dir auf jeden fall genau 3 addons wenn du erfolgreicher raiden willst.... deadly boss mods, recount und omen.... und nich gs^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



Nice, wasn low comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

@TE: GZ !


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (23. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Du sprichst wie ein Blinder von Farben...
> 
> (Gestern der 10. odr 11.Ony25/10 Try diese ID über Rnd .. egal ob 4.4 oder 6k GS die Leute sind reine laufende Fehler - ICC25 genau so 5.5-_*6.1*_ - 3 wipes am trash vor dem 1. Boss... Es sollte ein Motorik-Addon geben, wo der Spieler mit der Maus eine rote Nase berühren muss und wenn er es geschafft hat, bekommt er über seinem Kopf 'ne Lampe und dann kannst ihn mitnehmen auf Welteroberung... ich beobachte das nun schon eine Weile udn stell immer wieder fest sobald es heißt es ist "*nur* icc10/ony/naxx/ulduar" sterben die Spieler schneller wie man buffen kann udn man sollte umgehen den Raid verlassen)



Never hast du jemanden mit nem GS von 6.1 in der Grp gehabt

Der MT von der Besten Gilde unseres Servers (icc Hero 11/12) hat einen gs von 6010 und ist server first was das equip anbelangt

Ihr übertreibt immer maslos


Auch ich stelle meine Raids anhanden von Gearscore zusammen. Und es sind immer gute Raids

Natürlich sind schwarze Schafe dabei, aber ich nehme lieber einen mit GS von 5500 mit als einen mit 5000

Warum?
Der mit 5500 fährt seine Rota vllt net voll konzentriert
Egal wie viel Skill der mit 5000 hat, irgendwann kann er den unterschied einfach nicht mehr kompensieren.
Das maximal mögliche für den Spieler sind vllt 5.5k dps, was der andere dd auch mit nur einer hand macht (Oder halt wenn er keine Lust hat)

Und es ist nunmal so, das du einen Fauldarm net legen kannst wenn du 5,5k dps machst o.0...

Gearscore ist ein gutes Addon. Ich kann mir schnell einen Überblick machen wie gut der Spieler ist. Einen Blick auf das Eq: Sockel [Check], Verzauberungen [Check]. Passt invite
Mehr brauche ich nicht mehr. Ich muss mir dadurch nicht mehr jedes einzelne Teil ansehen, nachdenken in welcher Inni es droppt etc.

VOTE 4 Gearscore solange es INTELLIGENT benutzt wird. 
[Damit meine ich: /w me mit Gearscore. Und alle die einfach einen Wert nennen werden Invitet. 
Oder Leute, die für NAxx 10 4500er Gearscore wollen, ausser sie sagen es Spezifisch]

meine Meinung


----------



## Tomratz (23. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Ihr habt grundsätzlich alles falsch gemacht und Leute wie ihr (Leute, die nicht spielen können) verderben uns den Spielspass, weil die Leichtigkeit des Spieles (nicht die Schwierigkeit) auf euch abgestimmt wird. Du gibst selber zu, dass du kein geniales Analysewerkzeut$g wie Recount und/oder Skada verwendest -> das ist schonmal falsch. Durch fehlende Analysen wird sich nie irgendwer verbessern. Von meiner Seite keine Gratulation, nur Spott.
> 
> /Edit: Desweiteren kommt hinzu, dass ihr Instanzserverressourcen verschwendet und somit den ambitionierten Spielern Lags beschert (bemerkt ihr eh nicht, da kein Quartz etc).




Sag mal, kostet das Zeug das du rauchst eigentlich viel?
Wenn ja, spar dir das Geld, wenn nein, rauch noch mehr, vielleicht
sind wir dich dann bald los.


Mann, mann, wenn ich solche Komments lese (es sei denn, ich hab hier die Ironie nicht bemerkt)
könnt ich kotzen.

WoW ist nicht nur für überimbaroxxorspieler gemacht, wann kapiert ihr das endlich.

Ich selbst habe GS als Addon, aber nicht, um "Lowies" auszusortieren, sondern um mich zu
orientieren, wie ich mich ggfs. in der Gruppe/Raid zu verhalten habe, heisst, evtl. mal den
"schwächeren" Tank bissi antanken lassen, bevor ich DPS rausrotze wie blöd und mich dann
wunder, warum ich nach 5s im Dreck liege.

Ihr seid ja alle mit 80 und fullepic equipt auf die Welt gekommen. 


Edit: jetzt hätt ich vor lauter Ärger fast vergessen, dem TE zum Bossdown und
dem schönen Raidabend zu gratulieren. 


Nochmal Edit: @ mein Nachposter: Prima geschrieben, bin vollständig bei dir


----------



## My Name is Earl (23. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema GS und co.

Was macht einen guten spieler aus?

1. Beherrschen und verstehen der eigenen Klasse und fertigkeiten
2. Beherrschen und verstehen der Bossmechanik und aller im Bosskampf vorkommenden Ereignisse
3. Das verständniss der Fähigkeiten der Mitspielenden Klassen
4. Gutes Equipp, aber vorallem gut zusammengestelltes Equipp (das richtige Balancing bzw pushen der wichtigen passiv stats)
5. Gutes Movement und die fähigkeit den Schaden annähernd zu halten
6. Hohe Konzentration
7. Teamplay

Ich glaube da wird mir jeder zustimmen. Und ich würde Recount und GS nicht verteufeln! Verschaffen sie uns doch einen überblick über 2 von meinen 7 punkten! aber eben nur über 2 und, da wird mir jeder rechtgeben, das reicht zur beurteilung eines Spielers nicht aus. Ich glaube man sollte nicht den Addons die schuld daran geben ist es doch eher deren benutzer der die Probleme schafft.

GS und Recount können in bestehenden Raids eine große Hilfe sein. Sind aber beim erstellen einer Rnd Grp nicht so aussagekräftig. (betonung liegt auf "nicht so aussagekräftig") Beim GS geht man halt davon aus das wenn ein Char eine gewisse grenze überschritten hat er wohl auch gewissen raidprogress vorzuweisen hat. Stimmt diese vermutung in 7 von 10 fällen ist sie leider in den restlichen falsch. Denn dan sind es meist leechende Gimps.

Weder die Seite pro noch die seite contra GS etc hat recht da es immer um den zusammenhang geht in dem die Addons genutzt werden. (Bestehende feste Raidgruppen gute idee, Rnd nicht aussagekräftig)

Es ist wie der schöne Satz mit den Waffen "not guns kill people, people kill people" und genauso sind es hier kurzsichtige einsatzweisen von Addons die den Spass trüben. Nicht addons sind schuld sondern die die nicht verstehen wie sie die Information umzusetzen haben, bzw wann sie gefragt ist.

MFG

Edit.: Um meine Eigene Meinung noch zu verpacken. Ich persönlich finde das Selbstreflektion der einzige Schritt zu verbesserung ist. Und dabei helfen einem Gewisse Addons nunmal. Wer die Augen davor verschliesst hat meiner Meinung nach Angst das Fehler aufgedeckt werden. Ich bin kein Fan davon ewig zu Wipen und zu versuchen nur weil ein paar halt einfach zu schwach sind, das ist zumindest nicht meine Definiton von Spass.

Also in dem Sinne dickes GZ und weiter so!


----------



## Esda (23. Februar 2010)

Die meisten verstehen garnicht, worum es hier geht. 

Natürlich hätten sie mit einem hohen GS und halbstündigen Erklärungen + Taktikvorbereitungen viel mehr geschafft, aber es ging doch einfach nur darum, mal in diesen Raid reinzuschnuppern. Nicht jeder geht es so 'Profi'mäßig an (wobei es schon eine total beeindruckende Leistung ist, einen Guide zu lesen, den wer anders geschrieben hat - wow!) und wenn sie nur ihren Spaß haben wollten ist es doch verdammt nochmal vollkommen ok. 
Vielleicht machen sie ja jetzt an dieser Stelle weite, optimieren und informieren sich und bauen einen guten Raid auf. Vielleicht machen sie es auch nicht und spielen weiter wie es ihnen Spaß macht. Das geht euch Flamer jedenfalls einen Dreck an und ihr solltet euch mit euren Sprüchen zurückhalten. 
Jeder Jeck is anders.

Von mir jedenfalls ein riesenGZ für diese Durchaltebereitschaft, die haben heute nur noch die wenigsten.





Talismaniac schrieb:


> 1. Jah du hast recht, es ist nur ein Spiel, aber ein sehr schönes, das auch mal Emotionen freisetzt. (würde es dich nicht nerven bei zB. nem Detektivspiel nicht voranzukommen da es einen bug gibt? -> Emotionen)
> 2. Was würde es Wildfremde angehen wie mein Erstes Mal war?
> 3. Es war grauenhaft -.-



Der ist epic, dert hat nen GC von mindestens 7k++ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garthel (23. Februar 2010)

Fettes GZ an den TE und an Alle die auf ihm rumhacken was für ein Nobb er doch ist:

Wer es nicht verkraften kann ein paar Mal an einem Raidboss zu sterben hat bei WoW nichts verloren. ^^


----------



## Tharasala (23. Februar 2010)

Dann sag ich mal fein Gratz zum Erfolg. Solche Momente sind leider mit BC irgendwie weggepatcht worden. Die Flut der AddOns und so Dinge wie GS haben das einstmal schöne raiden eher zu einer Sportart verkommen lassen. Zu Classic-Zeiten war es schon fast Standart das man einen Boss den man neu anging nicht am ersten Abend schaffte. Oftmals ging es quasi nur langsam von Boss zu Boss weiter, da ist ein Boss der im Dreck liegt, natürlich ein vollkommen anderes Gefühl als wenn man bereits beim ersten Versuch nen halben, neuen Raid leer macht. Dürft gerne mal Leute fragen die damals Ragnaros gelegt haben, das waren unvergessliche Erlebnisse und Deine Schilderung lieber TE erinnert mich stark an meinen ersten Ragnaros im Dreck (und in BWL, AQ, Naxx war es nicht anders). So macht raiden Spaß!

Und das ist das Problem am GS, natürlich lässt sich daraus ablesen wie schnell man vorran kommen kann, aber ihr verpasst dabei etwas das ihr nicht verstehen könnt ohne es je selbst erlebt zu haben. Daher bringt es auch nichts einem GS-Liebhaber erklären zu wollen wie es ist, das übersteigt den Horizont, nicht aus Dummheit, sondern einfach weil es Dinge gibt die man selbst erlebt haben muss um sie zu verstehen. Wer nach GS arbeitet dem wird es wohl ohnehin nur ums höher, schneller und weiter gehen, da geht es schon lange nicht mehr um den Spaß am spielen selber.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Garthel schrieb:


> Fettes GZ an den TE und an Alle die auf ihm rumhacken was für ein Nobb er doch ist:
> 
> Wer es nicht verkraften kann ein paar Mal an einem Raidboss zu sterben hat bei WoW nichts verloren. ^^



Nein das stimmt so nicht...

es ist einfach von natur aus so dass mein beim Verlieren keinen Spass entwickelt... das ist beim Raiden nicht anders.... Ab einem gewissen Grad an wipes ist der Spielspass komplett weg.... das hat mit WoW selbst nichts zutun.


----------



## Caldion (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...




Gib doch einfach mal deine Charnamen und den Server bekannt - vergiss auch die Twinks nicht - so kann man dich bereits jetzt vorbeugend auf die Ignoliste setzen. Das hätte wenigstens im Vergleich zu deiner Aussage etwas Sinnvolles.....


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Sag mal, kostet das Zeug das du rauchst eigentlich viel?
> Wenn ja, spar dir das Geld, wenn nein, rauch noch mehr, vielleicht
> sind wir dich dann bald los.
> 
> ...



xD jaaa es is echt immer wieder erstaunlich wie groß manche ihr mundwerk aufreißen und nichts als geisitger dünnpfiff bei raus kommt..viele haben das wesentliche an wow vergessen: spaß haben

spiel->spaß
spaß>all


----------



## danksager (23. Februar 2010)

auch von mir eing dickes gz die zeiten wo man ilidan legte und stolz drauf war sind halt schon alle lang vorbei


----------



## Kipp (23. Februar 2010)

Erstmal GZ zum Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es gut, dass man sich, wenn man keine Ahnung und eher mittelmäßiges Equip hat eine Gruppe von gleichgesinnten sucht und sich das erarbeitet.
Es gibt genug Leute, die sich dann einfach in einer Gruppe mogeln und meinen ein anderer wirds schon richten.

Ich hab neulich mal versucht, völlig auf das Betrachten der Ausrüstung zu verzichten. Bin mit meinem Tanktwink in Richtung pdk 10 aufgebrochen und hab einfach Leute gesucht. Bei denen, die sich meldeten hab ich einfach nur gefragt "erfüllst du die Anforderungen?" und alle antworteten mit einem selbsicheren "ja klar".
Ende vom Lied war, dass wir 2 dd's um die 2k dps hatten und einen Heiler, der das Prinzip des Heilens nicht wirklich begriffen hatte.
Ich gehe Icc jetzt und in Zukunft nur Gildenintern, da rennt man halt durch und wiped evtl mal beim Prof und Sindra, aber jeder wie ers mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



Du bist hier der einzigste Lowbob.
Kinder wie du sollten weiter Tetris, oder Kitty Online spielen.

Warst mal Ulduar ?
Und ich meine nicht mit 245/251 Item level sondern mit 213 für 10 oder 219er für 25er, als es noch nix anderes gab ?
Biste da auch raus nach dem 2ten Wipe....

Ich glaube du bist ehr der hier keinen Skill hat und denkt PDK is ne Raid INI........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Du bist hier der einzigste Lowbob.
> Kinder wie du sollten weiter Tetris, oder Kitty Online spielen.
> 
> Warst mal Ulduar ?
> ...



pdk is freelot^^

ich finde icc sollte halt einfach nur für gilden möglich sein


----------



## Kjarrigan (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> pdk is freelot^^
> 
> ich finde icc sollte halt einfach nur für gilden möglich sein



lol, made my day, es gibt auch genug stammgruppen die sich aus mehreren Gilden und sogar spielern ohne Gilde zusammensetzen, heißt das die ohne Gilde dürfen nicht mehr rein? und wie willst du das begrenzen? am besten noch mit Gildenrating das nur Gilden mit nem durchschnittlichen GS von 6k da rein können um Pro's wie dir nicht die Ini-Server zu überlasten?



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile is Valithria zum Glück auf Farmstatus^^.... haben jetz ne taktik mit 10 heilern^^



Von wegen Valithria auf Farmstatus, 1 mal im 10er down ist KEIN farmstatus...

MfG Kjar


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

war n witz, wollt nur stressen xD


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Kenne ich gut. 
Wochenlang an Vashj und Kael gewiped, aber gestört hats niemanden.

Die MH/BT pre (hängen ja zusammen) waren deshalb sehr geil. Die Spieler ohne Skill mussten eben draußen bleiben und das war gut so!

Ich bin für Pre-Qs die die letzten Bosse erledigen, die nach dem Motto Yogg-Saron sind. Dann muss man was tun statt zu heulen, dann wäre WoW wieder interessant, weil jemand die Pre braucht und sonst nicht mitraiden kann. Dazu noch Marken abschaffen, bzw zu gutes EQ dafür und die Sache wäre lohnenswert es wieder anzufangen.


----------



## Garthel (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt so nicht...
> 
> es ist einfach von natur aus so dass mein beim Verlieren keinen Spass entwickelt... das ist beim Raiden nicht anders.... Ab einem gewissen Grad an wipes ist der Spielspass komplett weg.... das hat mit WoW selbst nichts zutun.



Ich finde schon das man auch mit wipes Spaß haben kann. Wenn ich eine gute Gruppe habe stören die mich wenig. Ich bin in Kara
vielleicht 30x in meiner ersten ID gestorben, hab da (wenn überhaupt) nur die Hälfte der Bosse gesehen und war glücklich. Auch
jetzt kann ich noch sagen dass mich sterben nicht stört. Ich bin ein kleiner Noobtank, wie man aus meinen bisherigen Posts hier
im Forum wohl schon gemerkt hat und rege mich ständig über die GS-Irren auf. Schönes Addon, hab es auch selber, aber ich versuch
es sinnvoll zu nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich in eine Hero gehe und es gibt einen Wipe (weil irgendein DD mit GS 5k+ Aggro zieht, dann soweit wie möglich von mir
wegläuft, gehealt wird, stirbt, Healer Aggro bekommt und auch stirbt) sind die DDs die Ersten die gehen, in 99% der Fälle der
oben genannte. Ich halte durch, DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer und die Ini wird auch irgendwann clear. Wenn ich bedenke dass
auf meinem Server die DD-Wartezeit für den Dungeonfinder bei ~10min liegt wundert es mich das die abhauen. Was bringt es
denen? 15Min sperre, vielleicht auch nur 10, dann wieder 10min suchen und nach somit ~20min wieder in einer Gruppe, soviel
Zeit würden nichtmal 10Wipes kosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls glaube ich das Jeder, der WoW nurnoch als reines Rushen sieht, voll am Spielzweck vorbei handelt. Es ist ein MMORPG,
es geht um spielen in der Gruppe, um Spaß am spielen an sich. Klar macht siegen Spaß, aber noch viel mehr wenn man es sich
erarbeitet hat. Daher auch das fette GZ an den TE, ich wäre zwar nicht in seine Gruppe gegangen (da mein Equip wirklich zu low
für ICC ist), aber es sollte mehr Leute geben die solche Raids erstellen und auch Mitspielern ohne zehnfacher Clearerfahrung die
Möglichkeit geben Raidinstanzen zu sehen. (Immer noch auf Naxx-clear-Erfolg wart *g*)


----------



## Cyl (23. Februar 2010)

Würde es ein Addon für den vorhandenen "Skill" geben, stünde Buffed vor lauter Tränchen unter Wasser.
Solange es aber *kein* solches Addon gibt, muß man sich mit Gearscore und ähnlichem begnügen, will man denn den Fremden auch nur in irgendeiner Form beurteilen ob er/sie denn zum Raid passt oder nicht.
Das pöse pöse Addon bildet im Groben das Arsenal fix ingame ab (hey, ne Blizzard Erfindung...oh Schreck!) und das ist schon furchtbar ungerecht für die meisten hier. Die Wurzel allen Übels sozusagen.

Ebenso wird anscheined  fast jeder Buffi gezwungen in Raids zu gehen, die nach GS sortieren. Völlig abwegig diese lfm´s einfach zu ignorieren, da man ja offensichtlich eh nicht erwünscht ist/wäre. 
Gar selbst einen Raid zu eröffnen *kreisch* und Gleichgesinnte einladen, wie etwa der TE (nach langem Wehklagen ob der furchtbaren Ungerechtigkeit der Welt), ist eine schier unüberbrückbare Mauer, schenkt man den ganzen klugen Kommentaren hier drin Glauben.




Ps: Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Mods, wenn 187 arme, arme Casualspieler auf unterstem Niveau mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen? Von "Vollidiot" bis "Du hast kein Recht zu leben.." ist in etwa alles vorhanden. 
Nur kein drohender Zeigefinger, der sonst aber im Lucky Luke-Style nach oben schnellt^^


----------



## D_a_r_k (23. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Würde es ein Addon für den vorhandenen "Skill" geben, stünde Buffed vor lauter Tränchen unter Wasser.
> Solange es aber *kein* solches Addon gibt, muß man sich mit Gearscore und ähnlichem begnügen, will man denn den Fremden auch nur in irgendeiner Form beurteilen ob er/sie denn zum Raid passt oder nicht.
> Das pöse pöse Addon bildet im Groben das Arsenal fix ingame ab (hey, ne Blizzard Erfindung...oh Schreck!) und das ist schon furchtbar ungerecht für die meisten hier. Die Wurzel allen Übels sozusagen.
> 
> ................



Schade das man hier keine Minus verteilen kann, dein Counter würde sonst nämlich schon platzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geh halt wieder in deine ober geile Proraidgilde und wipe dich an Arthas aus (ob nun non hc oder hc).

Gz an den TE^^ Mit meiner Schami war ich die Nacht auch Random ICC (wollte die ID noch loswerden^^) unterwegs und obwohl nicht alles so geklappt hat (aber am Ende wenigstens die ersten 4 + Weekly-Miniboss lagen) war es ein Super-Raid, alle freundlich und super drauf. Und mir ist Freundlichkeit und Spass tausendmal lieber als Erfolg und IMBA-Gear, denn es ist ja nur ein Spiel und das soll mir Spass machen, mehr nicht.


----------



## zunix (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Te

....diese Gruppe hätte ich Dir für Geld abgekauft !
Das ist ja fast wie nen 6er im Lotto.

....und ich meine mich zu erinnern , dass es in Classic-WOW öfter eben diese Momente gab .

Schade eigentlich.

Gruss
Zunix




* 
*


----------



## Contactman (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo TE oder auch an ALLE,

wer solche Momente erleben will, sollte einfach Leute mit nehmen die keinen WOW-Erfolg in der zu gehenden Instanz haben.
Somit ist schon mal ausgeschlossen, dass irgendwer mit hohen Erwartungen in die Gruppe kommt.

Zu GEARSCORE:

Keine Ahnung wer hier schon einmal alles einen größeren Raid (25er) auf gemacht hat, aber....

1. Man schaut sich immer die Leute an, weil (nur Bsp.) man sonst in die Ini geht und spätestens dort feststellt, dass einer noch komplett Blau in ICC will 
2. früher sind viele ins Arsenal gegangen (auch zu BC), bis man immer wieder auf Fälle, wie "der hat PvP-Equip an, aber hat PvE-Gear"
3. vor GearScore war es der "Equipcheck in Dalaran"
4. nun ist es GearScore

Vll. noch ein ganz leichte Frage:		Ihr sucht noch einen Hunter für 10er und es melden sich 4-5 gleichzeitig. WENN NEHMT IHR MIT??????


----------



## Chínín (23. Februar 2010)

schicke Geschichte, solltest Autor werden, kannst dir ja schöne Geschichtchen ausdenken ;D

mal im Ernst, das waren jez afaik 12 wipes, nach den ersten 3 beim ersten Boss wären die ersten weg!


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2010)

Contactman schrieb:


> Zu GEARSCORE:
> 
> Keine Ahnung wer hier schon einmal alles einen größeren Raid (25er) auf gemacht hat, aber....
> 
> ...



Früher, und damit meine ich z.B. Ony und ZG Randomraids, hat man einfach drauflosgeladen. Da gab es noch kein Arsenal und keinen Equipcheck.
Wenn sich herausgestellt hat das die Gruppe nicht gut genug ist, dann hat man nachgeladen. Das ging ohne böses Blut und die einzige Vorrausetzung dafür ist, dass man etwas Zeit mitbringt.

Zu deiner Frage: Wenn mir keiner der Namen etwas sagt, dann laden ich den ersten Hunter der sich meldet und kein Legòlâs im Namen trägt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Contactman schrieb:


> ...
> Vll. noch ein ganz leichte Frage:		Ihr sucht noch einen Hunter für 10er und es melden sich 4-5 gleichzeitig. WENN NEHMT IHR MIT??????


Keinen ... No need hunter xD ...


----------



## Contactman (23. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Früher, und damit meine ich z.B. Ony und ZG Randomraids, hat man einfach drauflosgeladen. Da gab es noch kein Arsenal und keinen Equipcheck.
> Wenn sich herausgestellt hat das die Gruppe nicht gut genug ist, dann hat man nachgeladen. Das ging ohne böses Blut und die einzige Vorrausetzung dafür ist, dass man etwas Zeit mitbringt.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Wenn mir keiner der Namen etwas sagt, dann laden ich den ersten Hunter der sich meldet und kein Legòlâs im Namen trägt.



BC war früher und WOW 60er Zeit kannst du nicht mehr mit WotLK vergleichen, da liegt ein ganzes Addon (BC) dazwischen. Vergleich mit BC und gut und du wirst merken,
dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob es GearScore gibt oder nicht.

PS: Und wer das heutige WoW noch in Ansetzten mit der 60er Zeit vergleicht, versucht wahrscheinlich bei seinem Kiosk um die Ecke noch mit DeMark zu zahlen.


----------



## Tidra-on (23. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Früher, und damit meine ich z.B. Ony und ZG Randomraids, hat man einfach drauflosgeladen. Da gab es noch kein Arsenal und keinen Equipcheck.
> Wenn sich herausgestellt hat das die Gruppe nicht gut genug ist, dann hat man nachgeladen. Das ging ohne böses Blut und die einzige Vorrausetzung dafür ist, dass man etwas Zeit mitbringt.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Wenn mir keiner der Namen etwas sagt, dann laden ich den ersten Hunter der sich meldet und kein Legòlâs im Namen trägt.



Ach selbst für Kara haben wir damals ohne aufs Equip zu schauen mitgenommen was kam. Da waren auch mal blau-grün gestalten bei. Na und? es hat Fun gemacht. 
Und ich glaube darum gehts eigentlich. Gs hin oder her. Was den meisten anscheinend fehlt ist das Gefühl sich Sachen wieder erarbeiten zu müssen. Auch wenn oder erst recht man eben nicht dementsprechend equippt ist. 
Heute heissts doch nur noch "Geh Marken farmen und komm dann wieder" Traurige Entwicklung. Das hat weder was mit Pro oder mit Casual zu tun. 
Aber in Zeiten in denen es nur noch "GoGoGo" und "Macht mehr DPS!" durch den Gruppenchannel hallt, kann man nicht erwarten, das Leute verstehen das auch Wipen Spass machen kann. 
Auf 08/15 full Roxxor ausgestattete Durchrush Raids und Inis kann ich verzichten. 
Da geh ich lieber Random Non Hero Inis oder gar Raids mit und helf den "Kleinen" und freue mich mit wenn sie das erste Mal einen für ihre Massstäbe Erfolg geschafft haben, Ihr lang ersehntes Epic Teil bekommen etc.
DAS geht mir seit BC ab. Wenn ich dran denke wie oft wir Kara gelatscht sind um aber auch jeden in der Gilde auszurüsten. Und wir haben mitgenommen egal wie er ausgerüstet war oder ob er Erfahrung hatte. 
Ausrüstung und Erfahrung kommt nur durch Praxis. 
Das eine bekommt man mittlerweile durch Marken. Das andere...nun ja...


----------



## Cyl (23. Februar 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Schade das man hier keine Minus verteilen kann, dein Counter würde sonst nämlich schon platzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wahrheit = Minus?

Verstehe, hast sonst noch etwas anzumerken? Evt. sogar zum Thema?


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2010)

Contactman schrieb:


> BC war früher und WOW 60er Zeit kannst du nicht mehr mit WotLK vergleichen, da liegt ein ganzes Addon (BC) dazwischen. Vergleich mit BC und gut und du wirst merken,
> dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob es GearScore gibt oder nicht.
> 
> PS: Und wer das heutige WoW noch in Ansetzten mit der 60er Zeit vergleicht, versucht wahrscheinlich bei seinem Kiosk um die Ecke noch mit DeMark zu zahlen.



WoW wird nach wie vor von Menschen gespielt, und genau die sind es die GearScore brauchen oder nicht. Ob da 1 oder 10 Addons dazwischen liegen ist vollkommen egal. Zumal es immernoch einige Server gibt auf denen Gearscore, Equipcheck, und Arsenalbetrachtung die Ausnahme sind.


----------



## Grobolus (23. Februar 2010)

Kurzer Reply:

@TE Du bist ein WOW-Spieler! 
Einen Boss mit Gedult legen, nicht nach ein/zwei Wipes den Fehler in einem GS-Addon suchen sondern an der Taktik feilen, so hat das Raiden immer Spaß gemacht und man hat dann auch Erfolgserlebnisse!

@Antworten ala "mit ordentlicher GS hätte der in 2 Trys gelegen": Ihr währt gern WOW-Spieler!
Schade, wenn der einzige Erfolg in einem Spiel darin besteht, zu versuchen seine GS zu betrachten und Spieler zu flamen, die unter einen sind. Aber zum Glück können wir uns von euch bei ICC im HM eh verabschieden, da könnte man ja trotz 5,8 K + GS wipen ;-(


----------



## Ochjoh (23. Februar 2010)

Talagath schrieb:


> Boah ihr seid hier zum Teil echt bescheuert...
> 
> Warum müsst ihr immer versuchen, jemandem zu erklären wie er in einem >SPIEL< spaß haben muss?
> Glaubt ihr nicht das ihr mehr davon hättet wenn ihr euch einfach in Ruhe lassen würdet?
> ...




Genauso ist es! Da liegt der Hund begraben! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Dank dafür!


----------



## holydiver666 (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...



Verwechselt da wer skill mit gear?Oo


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (23. Februar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal auf GearScore geachtet, wäre der sicher im Firsttry down gegangen.
> 
> Ich wäre nach maximal 2 wipes aus deinem crap Raid gegangen.
> 
> ...




Soviel dazu das manche leute denn sinn von wow und das ganze wesen dieses Spiels vergessen haben es geht um spass und ein glücks gefühl was bringt es einem ohhh ich bin der hammer wipen kenne ich nicht aber ausser gs und dps nichts in der birne 

P.s. von mir ein dickes gz und man merkt das es dir spass gemacht hat und dir ein fells von der brust gefallen ist als der im dreck lag ^^


----------



## zunix (23. Februar 2010)

Contactman schrieb:


> BC war früher und WOW 60er Zeit kannst du nicht mehr mit WotLK vergleichen, da liegt ein ganzes Addon (BC) dazwischen. Vergleich mit BC und gut und du wirst merken,
> dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob es GearScore gibt oder nicht.
> 
> PS: Und wer das heutige WoW noch in Ansetzten mit der 60er Zeit vergleicht, versucht wahrscheinlich bei seinem Kiosk um die Ecke noch mit DeMark zu zahlen.



....ich könnte kotzen , wenn ich so etwas lesen(hören) muss !
Du und Deine Denkweise, machen das Spiel kaputt ! 

Du meinst also wirklich:
FRÜHER: hat man noch anderen(schwächeren) geholfen 
+addon
HEUTE: macht man das nicht mehr 
Wer es denoch macht , darf nur mit DMark einkaufen gehen ? (hey , wo kann die € eintauschen?)
+addon
wer den gearcheck nicht besteht , bekommt Stubenarrest
+addon
Kündigung des accounts wird mit permabann bestraft ?
(ich freu mich drauf)

Egoismus ,in einem "mmorpg" ist doch möglich ! (siehe comments hier)

Gute Nacht zusammen
zunix


----------



## SoldenX (23. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Ihr habt grundsätzlich alles falsch gemacht und Leute wie ihr (Leute, die nicht spielen können) verderben uns den Spielspass, weil die Leichtigkeit des Spieles (nicht die Schwierigkeit) auf euch abgestimmt wird. Du gibst selber zu, dass du kein geniales Analysewerkzeut$g wie Recount und/oder Skada verwendest -> das ist schonmal falsch. Durch fehlende Analysen wird sich nie irgendwer verbessern. Von meiner Seite keine Gratulation, nur Spott.
> 
> /Edit: Desweiteren kommt hinzu, dass ihr Instanzserverressourcen verschwendet und somit den ambitionierten Spielern Lags beschert (bemerkt ihr eh nicht, da kein Quartz etc).



oh mein gott..... du leidest doch.....
und das mein ich nicht böse... alter was geht bei dir denn nicht rund....


----------



## Pennsylvania (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich allein schon lese (Ich war den Tränen nah) ...... muss man nichts zu sagen!

und dann noch beim Lowboss Mark´gar der sogar im Hero leicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hau rein


----------



## zunix (23. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Ihr habt grundsätzlich alles falsch gemacht und Leute wie ihr (Leute, die nicht spielen können) verderben uns den Spielspass, weil die Leichtigkeit des Spieles (nicht die Schwierigkeit) auf euch abgestimmt wird. Du gibst selber zu, dass du kein geniales Analysewerkzeut$g wie Recount und/oder Skada verwendest -> das ist schonmal falsch. Durch fehlende Analysen wird sich nie irgendwer verbessern. Von meiner Seite keine Gratulation, nur Spott.
> 
> /Edit: Desweiteren kommt hinzu, dass ihr Instanzserverressourcen verschwendet und somit den ambitionierten Spielern Lags beschert (bemerkt ihr eh nicht, da kein Quartz etc).



Endlich.... eine Erklärung für die lags .
Nicht blizz , sondern die noobs sind schuld.Die müllen die server zu .
Noobs raus °! (-6,5 mio spieler !) Ich bin auch dafür , dass IHR besser unter euch bleibt. Elite muss auch Elite bleiben.
Ich bin für Eliterealms mit 10€ Aufpreis p.M.

Auf Widersehen im VIP - Bereich.


----------



## steakpfanne (23. Februar 2010)

War heute auch zum ersten mal ICC. Bunt zusammengewürfelte Gruppe, meisten der Leute GS unter 5k
Ersten 4 Bosse gelegt mit insgesammt 5 Wipes. Waren alle TS, hatten Spass. Super Raid =)

Und was GS angeht.
War letztens in AK mit nem Healschami der nen GS von 5k hatte. Trotzdem totales Müllgear
Alle Items hatten Wille drauf, warn mit Wille gesockelt und einige auch mit Wille verzaubert.
Jau mit sowas geht man dann ICC oder sowas xD


----------



## Náshera (23. Februar 2010)

zunix schrieb:


> Endlich.... eine Erklärung für die lags .
> Nicht blizz , sondern die noobs sind schuld.Die müllen die server zu .
> Noobs raus °! (-6,5 mio spieler !) Ich bin auch dafür , dass IHR besser unter euch bleibt. Elite muss auch Elite bleiben.
> Ich bin für Eliterealms mit 10€ Aufpreis p.M.
> ...





Da weiss man garnicht was man dazu sagen soll... Wieviel Leute wollt ihr denn dann sein? Viele werden es wohl nicht sein^^
So ein Müll von sich zugeben, zeigt ja schon das du nicht dazu gehören wirst, weil sowas kann nur von ... kommen.

Aber zurück zum Thema @TE von mir gibts auch nen GZ, weil das macht bzw. sollte WoW ausmachen, vorallem habt ihr (wir) noch Spass daran. Ich wäre auch nicht abgehauen, wenn ich was anfange, bring ichs auch zu Ende. Die die abhauen, haben für mich keinen Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Esda (24. Februar 2010)

Náshera schrieb:


> Da weiss man garnicht was man dazu sagen soll... Wieviel Leute wollt ihr denn dann sein? Viele werden es wohl nicht sein^^
> So ein Müll von sich zugeben, zeigt ja schon das du nicht dazu gehören wirst, weil sowas kann nur von ... kommen.



Seinerseits war das Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (24. Februar 2010)

Ich erinner mich gern an Molten Core oder AQ40 zurück... als man sich ellenlang an Bossen versuchte, als man sich nicht gross störte, wenns halt nicht first try klappt - und dann das Gejubel im TS von 39 weiteren Leuten, wenn der Boss doch liegt.


Heute wird alles nur noch durchgerusht und falls mal ein Boss nicht first try liegt, wird die Gruppe verlassen - aye, man sieht die Entwicklung der Spieler.


----------



## Super PePe (24. Februar 2010)

PBL¹ die Valium von WOLK. Das Hirn wird gerade zu gezwungen auf standby zu fahren ... was man spätestens an dem Chat und die Lesekompetenz merkt. Doch das wäre noch zu verkraften. Aber da der Mensch bequem ist und sich lieber um Symptome kümmert als um die Ursache, sind so "helfer"Addons aka GS EG Recount (nur der DPS part) sehr willkommen. 
Der Spieler ist ja nie verlegen um eine Ausrede. Es fangt im low hero Bereich an ... wo man meint hier sei keine Konzentration notwendig, da es *nur* eine Hero ist und man eh mit 5.5 jeden Mob inklusive Bosse zum Auswandern, unter Zurücklassung jeglicher Items die man in seiner Loottabel findet, zwingt und hört bei es ist *nur* icc10 auf.
Fällt aber dann mal so einem Zauberwirker ein, den Caster und den nahe stehenden Heiler in einer blauen Wolke zu Bob zu schicken , der Tank kurz darauf das Zeitliche segnet ... kommt als erstes "ohmmmgggg rofl noob kennst du die ini (vom DD)" vom Tank "warum heilst du nicht" usw... dann wird wild in den Addons gesucht wer wo versagte (dps hps tps score) und dennoch fragt man sich warum weder vom tank, noch von denn dds ein Silence oder Gegenzauber oder Unterbrechen kam... da es seit nonhero klar ist, das in diesem Fall der Zauberheini es alleine schaffen würde 3 von so 5er gruppen zu zerlegen... treibt man dies noch auf die Spitze, könnte man noch so ein Zitat zur Freude aller einstreuen: "ja geh mal equip farmen mit 4.4k bis einfach zu low für heros" ...
Wohlgemerkt das keine Schuld von Recount, GS oder Blizzard... das liegt nunmal an der angeboren Dummheit von uns Menschen und jeder Heiler weisz ... Dummheit kannst du nicht gegenheilen...





¹ Pullen Ballern Looten


----------



## zunix (24. Februar 2010)

Náshera schrieb:


> Da weiss man garnicht was man dazu sagen soll... Wieviel Leute wollt ihr denn dann sein? Viele werden es wohl nicht sein^^
> So ein Müll von sich zugeben, zeigt ja schon das du nicht dazu gehören wirst, weil sowas kann nur von ... kommen.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema @TE von mir gibts auch nen GZ, weil das macht bzw. sollte WoW ausmachen, vorallem habt ihr (wir) noch Spass daran. Ich wäre auch nicht abgehauen, wenn ich was anfange, bring ichs auch zu Ende. Die die abhauen, haben für mich keinen Skill
> ...



jaaaaaaa .....es war doch nur ironie ---->on .
(ich sollte wohl mehr emotes verwenden)

Gruss
Zunix

Und Danke ESDA


----------



## Eventialos (24. Februar 2010)

jo mit meiner gilde erging es mir genau so ! nach ca 10 vipes hatten wir den ersten boss ca 5-6 sec vor enrage platt das jubbeln war gross im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





als casual spieler war das ein grosser moment für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (24. Februar 2010)

@TE gz von mir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne diese Momente auch und sie sind einfach herrlich in der Erinnerung.
Und wenn man sich so zurück erinnert, zaubern einem genau diese Momente in WOW ein Lächeln in´s Gesicht.
Ob nun Mark´gar wie bei dir oder auch die anderen weiter zurück liegenden Bosse (denke grad an die Anfänge in Kara^^, allein schon bis wir kapiert hatten, wie Moroes down geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

War immer ein erhebendes Gefühl, wenn sie am Boden lagen.
Jetzt hast du mir echt wieder Laune gemacht und ich werd nach über 3 Wochen Pause mal wieder schauen, was sich in Dala tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: gestehe bei Mark´gar hatten wir auch vor ca.2 Monaten ein Hochgefühl, weil ich mit einer 3ten Gruppe bei uns (lauter casuals) unbedingt ICC 10er raiden wollte;
hihihi, hat zu Begin auch leichte movment-probs gegeben; doch 8 try lag er und wir waren alle haaappppyyy :-)))) (lol und vor lauter happy happy, lag die Lady gleich danach im first try^^)

lg
randy


----------



## Tidra-on (24. Februar 2010)

@ Super PePe Thx, made my day ^^

Die Entwicklung die mit Woltk Einzug gehalten hat, konnte ich gestern (fern ab der Diskussion um GS und co.) sehr gut, bei der Weekly beobachten.
Rnd Grp, bunt gewürfelter Haufen, davon 4 aus meiner Gilde. Weekly diese Woche bei uns: Ignis/Ulduar. Mit dabei 2 Möchtegern Pros einer Gilde die sich auf unserem Server mehrfach durch arrogantes Verhalten einen Namen gemacht hat.
(Bsp.: 12er SZ AQ 40, ein drolliger Kamerad mit 80 eben jener Gilde, der erst alles Nedarf needete, obwohl wir ein zwei 70er dabei hatten, und nach dem Endboss meinte fast jeden in der Grp anzugehen, frei nach dem Motto: Ohne ihn hätten wir das niemals geschafft. Lautes "Schmunzeln" im TS und die Bitte an mich den Herren doch bitte nie wieder einzuladen^^)
Wie gesagt Ignis. Eigentlich nicht schwer sollte man meinen. Problem allerdings ist, auf unserem Server wird eben jener Boss selbst von angeblichen Pros regelmässig ausgelassen. Der Effekt: 2 Leute inkl. mir wussten was zu tun war, der Rest dümpelte ahnungslos durch die Gegend (die zwei Pros inkl.), aber TS? Nä braucht man doch bei Ignis nicht. Also frisch ans Werk, 1 Try - 50 % Wipe...Kein Problem, nu wusste ja jeder wie er läuft. 2 Try - 23 % Wipe...Hmmm Maintank bewegt sich kaum, Ignis steht mit dem Gesicht ständig zum raid, Maintank "tankt" mal nebenbei die Adds noch mit, so das der 2nd Tank null Chance hat diese einzusammeln. Die 2 "Pros" fangen an zu jammern. Zu wenig Dmg bla bla...Noobs bla bla...usw. Man kennt es ja. Ich denk mir lass sie reden, 2 Wipes bei nem Raidboss...wayne. Beim nächsten Mal liegt er eh. 
Doch soweit solls nicht kommen. Die beiden Herrschaften leaven nicht ohne ein paar Flames loszuwerden einfach. Ich denk mir fein. Weekly hat heute erst gestartet, 2 neue finden kein Problem. Pustekuchen. Plötzlich beginnt der drollige MT ins selbe Rohr zu blasen. WTF? 
Mittlerweile hatten 2 weitere die Grp verlassen. Die Rep Kosten wären zu hoch. Ich nicke stumm mit dem Kopf. Natürlich. So ein Stoffi der hat schon hart zu knabbern nach 2 Wipes. 
Das Ende vom Lied. Grp-Auflösung und 2 weitere Leute auf meiner Igno Liste.
Wer nicht mal 2 Wipes aushält, sry...Die Geduld der Leute ist auf ein Minimum zurück gegangen.
Alles muss First Try liegen und das noch möglichst schnell. Warum eigentlich? Wo liegt der tiefere Sinn, durch ein Spiel quasi ohne "Gegenwehr" zu rushen? DAS soll Spass machen?
Und ja in solchen Situationen, denke ich oft an die "good old Times" zurück. 
"Es macht ja keinen Spass zu verlieren." hiess es ein paar Seiten vorher. Wenn ich sowas lese, müsste man "Verlieren" so deuten: Game Over, dein Char wird auf Level 1 zurückgesetzt. 
(Bei manchen Leuten würde ich mir das sogar wünschen^^)
Wie PePe schon sagte: "Wohlgemerkt das keine Schuld von Recount, GS oder Blizzard... das liegt nunmal an der angeboren Dummheit von uns Menschen und jeder Heiler weisz ... Dummheit kannst du nicht gegenheilen..."


----------

